# Alpha 1 Max & Super DMZ Cycle.



## mikichof (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am 24, I measure 175 cm and weight 160 lbs. 
I will run the next cycle and I would like to know your opinion about it. It is the third cycle of prohormones I do, the first was super dmz, and the second epi smash. Thank you all in advance. 

Week before. 
I will use all protective, both hepatic, renal and blood pressure. 

weeks 1-3 
Alpha 1 Max: 2 caps ED (Breakfast / Dinner). 
Arimidex 0.5 mg ED (B). 

Weeks 4-6. 
Super DMZ 2.0: 2 caps ED (Breakfast / Dinner). 
Arimidex: 0.25 ED (B). 

Weeks 8-12. 
Nolvadex: 40/20/20/20/10 (B). 
Arimistane: 75/75/75/75/75 (B). 
DAA: 3 g ED (B). 

Weeks 13-15. 
Arimistane: 75/50/25 (B). 
DAA: 3/3/3 g ED (B). 

It is possible that in the weeks 8-11 add clenbuterol (0.04 / 0.08 ED) and ED 2 mg ketotifen to try to keep most of my gains and avoid gaining fat. 

During every week. 
Liv52: 6 caps ED (Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner). 
NAC 1200 mg ED (Breakfast / Dinner). 
Saw Palmetto 320 mg ED (Breakfast / Dinner). 
Cystone: 3 caps ED (Breakfast / Dinner). 
VitB6: 300 mg ED (B). 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids: 9-12 g ED (Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner). 
TMG: 5 g ED (During Training). 
Taurine: 6 g ED (Before Training). 

What do you think about the cycle? Would you change anything? ¿Would include some type of prevention to avoid sides? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't think any of these compounds convert to estrogen....uh...but hey, adex is always good to have on hand.  I love the stuff.  

I would just hold off on using the adex.  You might be killing some healthy estrogen along with some strength and gains.  Also estrogen is joint lube.

I actually never heard of Alpha 1 Max.  It's a methylated version of 1ad that converts to M1T.  Very cool.  This with the msten should be a powerfull combo.  Enjoy!


----------



## mikichof (Sep 20, 2014)

Maybe it would not be a bad idea to lower the dose of adex to 0.25 Ed during the first three weeks too. Alpha 1 Max on paper does not aromatize, but there have been a few cases, so I prefer to prevent. 

Thanks for your answer!


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 20, 2014)

I think it all depends on if you are sensitive.  I've run numerous cycles.  Everything in the book.  My hair gets hit from the androgens.  But I've never even had an itchy nipple ever.


----------



## mikichof (Sep 20, 2014)

during other cycles had only slight discomfort with back pumps. but a few months after one of them had a delayed gyno, I try tamoxifen and referred, occasionally bothers me but nothing serious nor percepcible sight. hence take many precautions and raise a perfect post cycle.


----------



## mikichof (Sep 20, 2014)

I also worried about the liver and kidney health, since being methylated compounds for 6 weeks I have to take many precautions


----------

